# North/South Indiana All-Star Game



## Jason Svoboda

*North boys 
*Coach: Chad Ballenger, Hamilton Heights
Michael Chandler, 6-10, Lawrence North (Central Florida)
Joe Crisman, 6-4, Munster (Loyola of Chicago)
Evan Dodd, 6-5, Columbus North (Undecided)
Brandon Herbert, 6-7, Rushville (Undecided)
Max Landis, 6-2, Perry Meridian (Gardner-Webb)
Jonny Marlin, 6-0, Center Grove (IPFW)
Austin Rasche, 6-6, Southridge (IU-South Bend)
Austin Richie, 6-1, Lowell (Western Michigan)
Adam Sander, 6-2, Jasper (Undecided)
Andrew Smeathers, 6-7, Center Grove (Butler)
Logan Thomas, 6-0, Monroe Central (Undecided)
Jon Trawick, 6-2, Richmond (Undecided)

*South boys
*Coach: Tim Vieke, Vincennes Rivet
Kurtis Anthony, 5-10, Washington (Undecided)
Garrett Bateman, 5-11, Shoals (Southern Indiana)
Evan Brinkmeyer, 6-3, Evansville Reitz (Southern Indiana)
Nathan Bromm, 6-4, Forest Park (Undecided)
Rontray Chavis, 6-4, Princeton (Undecided)
Dee Davis, 5-10, Bloomington South (Xavier)
*Justin Gant, 6-8, Terre Haute North (Indiana State)
*Ryan Helfert, 6-5, Boonville (Undecided)
Jalen Packer, 6-1, Princeton (Undecided)
Alex Pritchett, 6-8, Bedford North Lawrence (Wright State)
Eric Stutz, 6-8, Castle (Eastern Kentucky)
Kendall Vieke, 6-0, Vincennes Rivet (Undecided)

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2011/03/31/rosters-for-northsouth-indiana-all-star-classic/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How did Gant match-up against Smeathers (Center Grove) this year? I don't know much about the kid and am curious how Gant matched up, assuming that they matched up at all? 

Thanks!


----------



## dr. bucket

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> How did Gant match-up against Smeathers (Center Grove) this year? I don't know much about the kid and am curious how Gant matched up, assuming that they matched up at all?
> 
> Thanks!



they didn't guard each other


----------



## sycamorebacker

It was Gant vs Reed.  Gant had a double-double but didn't touch the ball a lot.

Smeathers plays on the perimeter.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> It was Gant vs Reed.  Gant had a double-double but didn't touch the ball a lot.
> 
> Smeathers plays on the perimeter.



according to the tribstar's box score gant went for 12 and 9; reed for 12 and 7


----------



## Callmedoc

who the hell is reed...maybe I am missing him..


----------



## KAPat1865

I think he is referring to Joe Reed. He's a junior on Center Grove. Tough player about 6-7 or 6-8. Would be a nice pick for the Sycamores but I think Gant will do the job. I believe Reed is being recruited by IUPUI and Ball State.


----------



## Callmedoc

Ahhh well i didnt see anyone with reed in their name on that list so I was understandably confused lol


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> according to the tribstar's box score gant went for 12 and 9; reed for 12 and 7



I guess the official stats people missed a rebound.  He had 10.

Thanks for your help, Dr.


----------



## sycamorebacker

KAPat1865 said:


> I think he is referring to Joe Reed. He's a junior on Center Grove. Tough player about 6-7 or 6-8. Would be a nice pick for the Sycamores but I think Gant will do the job. I believe Reed is being recruited by IUPUI and Ball State.



Reed's a pretty good player.  A solid 4, a banger, little short for MVC but he could probably eventually do it.  Probably a little less than 6'7".   If he improves, he might be a possible for us.  With a redshirt year, he would be 3 yrs behind RJ.
Fact is, we seem to have trouble getting true PF's.


----------



## KAPat1865

He's listed at 6'7 and I doubt he's done growing. I watch Center Grove play a few times this year and I think he could work. He seems to be very athletic and he's coming into his body size. He's also a good wide receiver on the football team. Must be nice to have a guy that tall to throw to. Hell I could play QB at Center Grove with that height..

I think ISU should at least give him a look.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> Fact is, we seem to have trouble getting true PF's.



Doesn't every Mid-major program? I think Gant is going to be our 4 for years to come...I feel bad for RJ because I think he would start for most ISU teams of the past 10 years.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Doesn't every Mid-major program? I think Gant is going to be our 4 for years to come...I feel bad for RJ because I think he would start for most ISU teams of the past 10 years.



We'll use them both.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> I guess the official stats people missed a rebound.  He had 10.
> 
> Thanks for your help, Dr.



source?


----------



## dr. bucket

center grove doesn't throw much


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> source?



Yes.


----------



## KAPat1865

dr. Bucket said:


> center grove doesn't throw much



huh?


----------



## sycamorebacker

KAPat1865 said:


> huh?



It got me for a minute too.  He's talking about football.  You know, that thing they do in the fall before real ball starts.


----------



## Title_BU

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> How did Gant match-up against Smeathers (Center Grove) this year? I don't know much about the kid and am curious how Gant matched up, assuming that they matched up at all?
> 
> Thanks!



Smeathers is effectively a really long 3/2.  I suppose if you could think of a bit like John Shurna.  He and Gant don't really play the same position.


----------



## KAPat1865

sycamorebacker said:


> It got me for a minute too.  He's talking about football.  You know, that thing they do in the fall before real ball starts.



Ahhh ok I get it. Once you sleep you kinda forgot what you said in the previous post. Yeah, they don't throw much but I'd throw a little bit since ya for a 6-8 WR..


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> Yes.



must have been the voices. figures


----------

